# Trigun MBTI Analysis!



## CloudChaserKite (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I thought it would be fun to analyze the Characters from Trigun. If you haven't seen the series, you really should. It's on Youtube for free now, and its a fantastic series.

Here are my guesses for the Personality Types.

Vash - ENFP
Millie - ESFP
Meryl - ISTJ
Wolfwood - ISTP...maybe
Rem - ENFP
Knives - INTJ

G.H.G.

Monev -ESTJ
Legato - ISFJ
Dom - ESTP
E.G. Mine- ???
Rai-Dei -ISTJ
Leonof - INTJ
Gray / Hopper/Caine - ????
Chapel- ISTJ
Midvalley-ESTP
Zazie-ESFP


I'm still kinda learning the types and the Gung Ho Guns don't have too much screen time but this is the best I can guess at.


----------



## Nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

I've seen the first two episodes... and I agree with the first three characters you've typed. I wonder if Meryl could be an Extravert though...I definitely agree with SJ though. 

I'll edit this post when I've watched more.


----------

